

Show HN: Blop – Game I’ve made while I was learning Swift (iteration #2) - ivanpashenko
http://playblop.com
In previous series:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@ivanpashenko&#x2F;how-one-designer-was-learning-swift-cc2d99658895
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8556056<p>I&#x27;ve got very useful feedback from HN community previous time. Thanks a lot guys!<p>What was done:<p>- Changed the name (now it is searchable in the App Store by the name)<p>- Slowmo action to slow the game down for 15 sec<p>- In app purchase (slowmos)<p>- Pause button works now as it suppose to work<p>- Location achievements (Don&#x27;t forget to allow location service)<p>- Bugfixes
======
ivanpashenko
In previous series: [https://medium.com/@ivanpashenko/how-one-designer-was-
learni...](https://medium.com/@ivanpashenko/how-one-designer-was-learning-
swift-cc2d99658895)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8556056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8556056)

I've got very useful feedback from HN community previous time. Thanks a lot
guys!

What was done:

\- Changed the name (now it is searchable in the App Store by the name)

\- Slowmo action to slow the game down for 15 sec

\- In app purchase (slowmos)

\- Pause button works now as it suppose to work

\- Location achievements (Don't forget to allow location service)

\- Bugfixes

